# Spiral wrap covering



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I am putting a spiral wrap above my reel seat on my tica 12ft and I am wondering what u should cover it with? Epoxy or rod finish? Thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

2 part epoxy and rod finish are basically kne and the same.Not sure what you mean by a " spiral wrap" as this term refers to a guide lay out.any decorativethread wrap should be pprotected by a good 2 part rod building epoxy like aftcote, flexcoat , threadmaster, etc.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Rod finish like permagloss? (urethane)

Hard to work with, and thin. You could probably use it over thread, but it would take a few coats, and still wouldn't be thick like a two-part epoxy.


----------

